# Online competitions



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 26, 2012)

In this forum there are a lot of cubers. Some of them fast, other slowly. But this forum is international and I think, many people want to have a competition against another country cuber( or team). I think, in this topic, people will find new opponents. So in this topic (if you want to have competition with somebody) you must wright your 
1. Skype nickname 
2. Your average.
3. Your country ( to choose time with difference)
Tell your opinion about it and if you like it, try to have first online competitions))


----------



## applemobile (Aug 26, 2012)

What will the competition be? Speed Banana eating?


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 26, 2012)

applemobile said:


> What will the competition be? Speed Banana eating?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2012)

What, so real-time skype headtohead racing? Sounds like a pleasant dream to me.


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 26, 2012)

applemobile said:


> What will the competition be? Speed Banana eating?



, I prefer cubing. It will be your choice, but I meant speedcubing competition( like WCA) between countries and not official


----------



## Czery (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not sure if people are willing to publicly submit their skype nickname to the public.


----------

